# Serrasalmus Rhombeus



## Taner SAĞIROĞLU (Feb 12, 2009)

Have a good time


----------



## .:Alex:. (Sep 25, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice rhom. How big is he?


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Awesome looking Rhom and Tank


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

Nice


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

woah









that tank and rhomb are both equally amazing!


----------

